# Help figuring out if frog is male or female



## Molly1414 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi. 
New to dart frogs. I need help figuring out if this is a male or female. I think it's a male but not sure. Thanks


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That's what I would guess, based on toe pad size. Posture is a bit ambiguous, though it might have to do with how he was sitting in the pics.

Mark


----------

